# How do you guys stack your full body's in a trailer



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

do you guys make shelves in the inside of the trailer or stack bags on top of each other. can you put some pic. up in here to see what is the most effective way to do thing thank a much

Good luck hunting


----------



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have 14 dozen in my trailer, and 4 blinds and I just stack them on top of eachother.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

are they big foots or GHG ,beacuse i'm look at a trailer and i would like to do thing's right the frist time and make it easy to get in and out and be able to get my 4 wheeler out.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

o yea forgot do u have bags for all of them


----------



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

I stack all of my bigfoots on bottom and then my averys go on top. I am not sure about the fourwheeler


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

dose any one have any pictures of their trailer from the inside or of their set up for the decoys


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

toss and go baby they will sort themselves out.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

One thing that really helps with the toss and go method which the guys i hunt with do. Is putting old sock over the flocked heads it saves aslot bumps and scatches. It is a little tedious but you don't have to check you dekes every year to see if you have to re-flock them


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

What we've done in the past is disassemble the whole decoy, feet, body and head. Like stated earlier for the flocked heads you need to have tube socks at the very least or else I know Cabela's carries a special sock for the heads for a buck a piece. Grabbed the largest decoy bags we had and stuffed the feet into them. I have a old hockey gear bag that I use to keep all my heads together. We then just started stacking sacked decoys side by side bottom to the ground and went up like a wood pile inside. Blinds we stuck along the long inside walls. Near the bag door we threw the bags with feet in along side the opposite wall of the blinds. 4 wheeler can be put in last if turned sideways aslong as the trailer is up to snuff. I wish now I had a picture to actually describe it better. One more thing I learned is ur gunna wanna make sure to keep ur flocked on the top of the pile so the weight and vibration dont destroy the flocking. I wish I had it all figured out how the shelves are gunna be put in already though!


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Check this out! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trailer-storage-for ... dZViewItem


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thats alot of trailer for 2 dozen decoys! :eyeroll:
In the past we have just piled em up, this year I changed my spread and everything is in avery six slot bags. It takes a bit longer to load up but, it sure keeps things more organized and in better shape.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

It would take a forty foot enclosed trailer to get a decent spread into.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone remember this thread?

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=7866

Since we're bringing back old school threads lately....check out smalls' post towards the bottom. :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice. :beer:

GB3, how does one get on your pro staff with #1? :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Your an idiot!!!
> Sincerely
> Lee


AT least he was sincere......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

BendNSend said:


> What we've done in the past is disassemble the whole decoy, feet, body and head. Like stated earlier for the flocked heads you need to have tube socks at the very least or else I know Cabela's carries a special sock for the heads for a buck a piece. Grabbed the largest decoy bags we had and stuffed the feet into them. I have a old hockey gear bag that I use to keep all my heads together. We then just started stacking sacked decoys side by side bottom to the ground and went up like a wood pile inside. Blinds we stuck along the long inside walls. Near the bag door we threw the bags with feet in along side the opposite wall of the blinds. 4 wheeler can be put in last if turned sideways aslong as the trailer is up to snuff. I wish now I had a picture to actually describe it better. One more thing I learned is ur gunna wanna make sure to keep ur flocked on the top of the pile so the weight and vibration dont destroy the flocking. I wish I had it all figured out how the shelves are gunna be put in already though!


iNSTEAD OF SOCKS WE USE ZIP LOCK GALLON BAGS AND BIG GARABAGE BAGS FOR THE BIRDS>BOB


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

iNSTEAD OF SOCKS WE USE ZIP LOCK GALLON BAGS AND BIG GARABAGE BAGS FOR THE BIRDS>BOB

How do you keep the bags from slipping off of the bodies or do you place heads indivdually in each gallon bag? I like to not have to reattach heads all the time if at all possible?


----------

